# sexing 2month old kitten



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

i have just got a 2 1/2month old kitten and have been told he is a boy the question i want to know the answer to is at what age should you be able to see/feel the testicles (from looking at a theread on here i would say he was a boy), the reason i am asking this is he is a tortiose shell i read up online that this is unusual and that they can suffer with gender problems.
so if anyone has any info that would be great
(sorry if i have posted this in the wrong section)
thanks claire


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Beyond 'unusual' into 'virtually impossible', yes  Not sure of sexing beyond the usual image showing the external differences (shall see if I can find it) but given male torties are about 1 in a million it's safe to guess the person you got her from sexed her wrong


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

if in doubt ask the vet at the next check up


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Firstly, are you sure the colour is tortie? They are tabby or black with random patches of orange, asymmetrical, e.g. patch on one paw, one ear, one side of face etc.
In my experience some people confuse tabby (esp. dark/classic tabby) with Tortie.

Next, what are you seeing under the tail? 
There's the anus of course, then immediately below that a girl has a little vertical line or slit, though there's often tufts of hair each side which can look like testicles.
A boy doesn't have the line and his 'wee-hole' urinary opening is lower down and on its own, in its own little separate furry pad.


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

to look at his bum says male but i did read online that yes it is improbable it will happen but not impossible.
what i did read though is that they are normaly infertile when they do occer. (the web site was a bit confusing going on about genes and everything)
when i take him/her to the vets for jabs will get sex confermed.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frosty27 said:


> to look at his bum says male but i did read online that yes it is improbable it will happen but not impossible.
> what i did read though is that they are normaly infertile when they do occer. (the web site was a bit confusing going on about genes and everything)
> when i take him/her to the vets for jabs will get sex confermed.


Yes you're quite right - they can happen but only 1 in 3,000 Torties are male. They are usually sterile but have no other health problems, if "he" is to be a neutered pet then that's no problem.

Main thing is, is the kitten actually a tortie? I think we need pics


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> A boy doesn't have the line and his 'wee-hole' urinary opening is lower down and on its own, in its own little separate furry pad.


this is what the bottom of my kitty looks like there is about a centimeter space between the anus and the next opening


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

try this site Mystic Tree Classic Siamese Cats & Kittens ~ Siamese Cat Breeder ~ South Wales UK ~ Seal Point Siamese ~ Chocolate Point Siamese ~ Blue Point Siamese ~ Lilac Point Siamese ~ Caramel Point Siamese ~ Tabby Point Siamese

any pictures? I love torties and woulld love to see him/her - does he/she look like this or this?


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry ment to add definatly a tortie has white points dark body with patches of ginger and one ginger bake leg 
his features are very feminin the people in the pet shop thought he was a girl from the look of him till they checked the back end
will get picks up as soon as i can get hold of my brothers laptop cant upload pics on mine


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

have just found a thread with pictusre of a kitten that looks almost identicle to max only difference is that max has a white bib that goes up to his nose
30-09-2009, 12:04 PM 
plumo72 
Our New kitten


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally found that thred - next time could you post a link? I've just spent 15mins trying to find it! Link for those that want to see http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/63487-our-new-kitten.html

Yes that is a tortie with white - what they call a calico in the USA. If you have a boy it would be very,very unusual as they are a genetic freak caused either by an extra chromosone on the XY bit or by two embreyo's merging in the womb. Very few are born and most are okay but infertile (but that won't stop him spaying or being aggresive so still will need neutering), some are born with heart defects (caused by the merging of the two embryos) and extra toes etc but this is rare. Your vet will be able to say for definate.

There was a lady on here (Fifegirl I believe), who was told by the rescue centre she was getting her cat from that it was a tortie boy - they went to neuter it and it was a girl after all - so even the experts get it wrong.

If your kitten can deal with the indignity, you could post a photo if its 'bits' (really try to get it in focus or it's nigh on impossible to tell) and we can all take a look.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

This is an interesting post! I also know of somebody on a another forum who has a tortiseshell cat & when she went in to be spayed they found that she was a hermaphrodite. I think more female than male & I would think because of what you have explained Spid this makes some sense?

Anyway hope that may be of help


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Not all are infertile, there was a siamese seal tortie point male who wasn't. Apparently he bred as seal point though, kept his O gene to himself.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I once had a cat this colour, my mum said it was something along the lines of what your saying about genetics.. i was only 13 at the time so i wasnt listening (as you do) it was a strange cat and a bit of social outcast  it was brought up the same as the others but lived outside and didnt want anything to do with any people or other cats


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

Abooksigun said:


> This is an interesting post! I also know of somebody on a another forum who has a tortiseshell cat & when she went in to be spayed they found that she was a hermaphrodite. I think more female than male & I would think because of what you have explained Spid this makes some sense?


i read this somewhere as well cat looked like a boy, they had him neutered then he/she came into heat, took the cat back to the vet turned out he was also a she so had to have her spayed also (bet that cost them a bit)



RachyBobs said:


> I once had a cat this colour, my mum said it was something along the lines of what your saying about genetics.. i was only 13 at the time so i wasnt listening (as you do) it was a strange cat and a bit of social outcast  it was brought up the same as the others but lived outside and didnt want anything to do with any people or other cats


so far seems normal very friendly (if i leave the room he crys and comes running to find me) likes nothing better than sitting on my shoulder whilst i walk round.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahh right maybe it is pretty common in tortiseshell's then

Please excuse my ignorance aswell as I didn't say in my first post but congratulations on your new addition! He sounds wonderful


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

he is a bundle of joy got him for my little boy (michael is 2, every time we went in a pet shop with kittens in i had to drag him away (before anyone has a panic that got a kitten for a 2 yearold michael is useto my mums three cats and is very gentle with him) also max is very good for my stress levels nothing better than sitting having a cuddle with a kitty when you have had a bad day

when i take max for his first checkup at the vets will get him checked for any abnormalitys fingers crossed he is all normal?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww that's lovely & I think children should be brought up with pets! I have 7 children & breed & I think as long as you are sensible kitty's are fine.

I am sure Max will be fine, please keep us posted


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

Abooksigun said:


> Aww that's lovely & I think children should be brought up with pets! I have 7 children & breed & I think as long as you are sensible kitty's are fine.
> 
> I am sure Max will be fine, please keep us posted


thanks am going to get the vet to confirm the sex

abooksigun at what age do a male kittens bits start to be seen as at the moment they don't seem to be there (that could be that the pet shop just missed sex him but if not their not visible)


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ummm all depends on the kitten I think. Some are more well endowed than others!

How far is the distance from bum to bits, sorry didn't know how else to put it! The longer the gap then a boy, closer the gap a girl


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

Abooksigun said:


> Ummm all depends on the kitten I think. Some are more well endowed than others!
> 
> How far is the distance from bum to bits, sorry didn't know how else to put it! The longer the gap then a boy, closer the gap a girl


there is quite a big space (by the way your cats are beautiful:001_tt1 and from the pics i have looked at showing the difference i would say he was a boy


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you very much

Ok sounds like a little boy to me, think you will be best getting vets to check just to be 100%

Keep us posted on little Max


----------



## frosty27 (Oct 28, 2009)

will do am not bothered if he turns out to be a she 
acts like a boy cat completely laid back not much at all faises him (ie micheal picking him up the wrong way (feet up head down) didn't even complain) if it had been one of my mums females he would be covered in scratches) so at the moment everything about him says boy except that he has a very feminin face very pretty (even if i do say so myself)


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a litter of 8 boys at the moment and I was convinced for weeks that one of them was a girl 
He has a very pretty and girlie face and is very underdeveloped in the "tackle" department compared with his brothers.
He was vet checked yesterday (aged 13 weeks) and even the vet commented on the fact he looked more girlie than the others- but his maltezers are there- just small and well concealed


----------

